# HS720 Chute Tilt Cable Problems



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I just picked up a HS720 for my sister in law. I went over the machine, greased the chute rotation mechanism, install a bigger jet in the carb. But the chute tilt cable wont budge. I can get it to work if I push the tilt up/down by hand and move the lever, otherwise it won't work. I detached both ends and the cable isn't binding. I have the same machine for myself and its not working also. Anybody have experience with getting theirs working right?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Spent a little more time trying to figure out what was going on. Even though the lever functioned, it need to be free'd up more. I was finally able to get it to move the cable. After further inspection, Honda doesn't put much if any lube around the lever pivot point. I sprayed some AreoKoil and it loosened it up. But I'm going to take it apart and put some water resistant grease between the washers and lever and re-assemble. The washers we're looking kind of rusty.


----------



## jakew8 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have the same machine and the same problem--and it's just one season old! I disassembled the tilt end of the chute and re-greased it with white lithium grease, but it didn't really help. I never thought to look at the lever itself, but I doubt that could account for it. Since you can freely move the lever if you move the chute with your hand, seems like some other type of problem.

One thing I will say is that the tilt and rotation levers are both much easier to use while the unit is running. All of the vibration helps shake them loose.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I also lubed the cable. And used Slyd Glyd for lube on the lever. I did 2 machines like this and both work fine now.


----------



## jakew8 (Jan 3, 2019)

Update on my end: A Honda authorized shop attempted to lube up the cable for me (under warranty). Feels better but I wouldn't say that it's "like new." I think this is just a design defect on this machine. The auger control cable doesn't have this problem.


----------

